# Beethoven's 6th symphony



## Richardsuserid (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm almost positive the answer to my question is no, but thought I'd ask on a forum. I have this crazy idea of recording this symphony on guitar. Does anything exist like sheet music for one instrument at a time for symphonies? So I could just follow each instrument solo, without all the other instruments on the page. Like a clarinet score, cello score, etc.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Richardsuserid said:


> I'm almost positive the answer to my question is no, but thought I'd ask on a forum. I have this crazy idea of recording this symphony on guitar. Does anything exist like sheet music for one instrument at a time for symphonies? So I could just follow each instrument solo, without all the other instruments on the page. Like a clarinet score, cello score, etc.


Not sure what you are seeking....yes, there are individual parts for every separate instrument in the orchestra....but it contains only that music written for that instrument....


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Youtube is your friend for part of this.....


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that. JUST beautiful.


----------

